# party games - a new take on an old question



## Twohazy (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm right there with you! We were planning to do a spin on Hollywood Game Night but realized that with over 40 + guests, the chances of that working were slim to none. So, with that said, we are going to get a corn-hole game, beer pong, costume contest and want to come up with some games like you've mentioned - easy, not alot of commitment and fun! 

Hopefully others will have some good ideas!


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

I am interested to see what others have to say as well. We always play corn hole and beer pong and I have a box that I put out that is for Tempt your fate. People can choose to reach in and grab a fate on their own. It has always gone over well in the past but it is getting old and hardly anyone plays anymore. We have played a game with candy corn. You have partners and one partner pins a plastic jack o lantern to thier waste while the other partner tries to toss the candy corn in the jack o lantern. The team that gets the most in the hole in a certain amount of time wins. It is hilarious to watch the person with the jack o lantern try to move in order to help their partner get it in. A drinking game we have played is to give each person a name tag with a different horror movie character on it. And everyone at the party needs to call people by the name on their name tag. If they mess up, they have to take a drink. This does not always work since not everyone at my parties drink. I dont like to have games that take a lot of planning and prep work to play. I am so busy at my parties that I dont always have the time to set up the games.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

3 words...Tempt your fate!
This will be the 4th year playing this game, and it never gets old!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

When we do Tempt Your Fate, we allow guests to do it on their own time and some do it many times. I have a battery operated door knocker that is a first and arm of a ghoul that has a very loud and commanding sound of the menancing KNOCK, KNOCK KNOCK.

We place it handing over a door that goes out to the screened in porch where people wander in and out. When someone does the KNOCK, you can hear it in the house and out on the porch and back yard. It allows people to gather if they want to watch. Always a hit.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I have to agree with PMTT and Printersdevil, Tempt your fate is always a hit! How I do it though is I have a bell I ring at random intervals and whoever gets to me first gets to play, it's a race every time! Love that game, so much fun! I will also add Wink Murder, but choose your killer carefully. We did a random drawing for the killer and how people die. The killer was not interested at all and kind of put a damper on that. The people who were "killed" had to publicly die withing 5 minutes of being winked at. There were prizes for the best acted out death, and if someone guesses the killer they got on also. The death's were fantastic! So much fun! There tends to be a fair amount of drinking at my party also and it only made these games better!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Nothing fancy and a little redundant but eh! No one really wants to piss me off so they follow the rules (I swear I'm not a bully--kinda hard anyways when you're only 5 feet tall! LOL!)


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

We are doing a Tempt your fate, but to go with our theme we are calling it "The Dr is In". We have one of the metal bells that they will ring when they want to play. Since our them is Bloody Asylum we are playing Guess the Psycho. We picked some real life psycho and some movie Psychos. Last we are doing a guess the pills in the bottle.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

PMTT said:


> Nothing fancy and a little redundant but eh! No one really wants to piss me off so they follow the rules (I swear I'm not a bully--kinda hard anyways when you're only 5 feet tall! LOL!)
> View attachment 261674


You can be a bully at 5 feet tall.....my son is 5 feet tall now so I keep telling him to be a bully on the lacrosse floor....then again he just turned 8.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Ha ha! Most people I know are taller than me, so I don't think they are that scared of me!



doto said:


> You can be a bully at 5 feet tall.....my son is 5 feet tall now so I keep telling him to be a bully on the lacrosse floor....then again he just turned 8.


----------



## HalloweenCottage (Oct 5, 2015)

There are a few ideas for Hallowe'en party games for both children and adults at http://www.getreading.co.uk/whats-o...oween-ghoulish-games-adults-children-10220372

Hope this helps.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

I just saw that someone put a santa hat on the corner of their tv for a Christmas party. Then whenever an actor stood in the corner it looked like they were wearing the hat and everybody had to take a drink. This year we are doing it for our party only we're using a witches hat.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

We've tried a few and depending on the crowd some have been complete flops but my group seems to love tempt your fate...what we usually do is get "jello shot cups and lids" and randomly fill them with alcohol for good fates or things like vinegar, pickle juice, lemon juice, hot sauce, tuna juice, etc for bad fates. We mix them up and toss them all in one big container that they just blindly reach in and pick out of (we also do an alcohol free version for those that do not wish to drink).


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

How about the word game "Last Word"? http://www.ellentv.com/videos/0-8kds9ggz/ Last year we played "Heads Up" and I created a custom Halloween themed category on the app after download: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO_ezpX7DwY


----------

